# Breakfast Fattie Question



## itguy08 (Jun 17, 2017)

Planning on my first Fattie next Sat.  

Going to be a breakfast Fattie. Eggs, cheese, and hash browns.  Only question is do you cook the hash browns first or just put them in as is?  Probably using frozen as I have terrible luck.makong fresh.


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 17, 2017)

itguy08 said:


> Planning on my first Fattie next Sat.
> 
> Going to be a breakfast Fattie. Eggs, cheese, and hash browns.  Only question is do you cook the hash browns first or just put them in as is?  Probably using frozen as I have terrible luck.makong fresh.


I usually cook stuff at least some before I use it in a fatty.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 17, 2017)

yup..  cook the eggs and hashbrowns before hand... let em cool before using ...


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 17, 2017)

When making fresh hasbrowns, bake the potatoes a day ahead of time.


----------



## itguy08 (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks guys.  Going to do my own hash browns using the oven method.  Make it all up the night before and smoke it for a breakfast treat.


----------

